# Retained Placenta - No Oxytocin??



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

My 11 year old LaMancha surprised me with triplets yesterday afternoon sometime, on Day 143. Of course, I was out of town and didn't find them until the evening. After a little TLC, kids are doing well - very tiny, but getting stronger! This morning, however, mom still has some placenta hanging from her. She dropped some during the night, but she still has a good amount up there. It has spiked to 80 degrees today, so everything is warming up and I'm worried about how to get it out of her. It is starting to smell.

I have no oxytocin on hand. Is there anything I can use as a natural substitute? Should I try to tie something on it to give some weight?

Should I go ahead and start her on some Penicillin to prevent an infection?

How long can a placenta be hanging before it becomes really concerning?

Thanks all!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

usually call a vet if it doesn't drop in 24 hours - Im sure some of the more experienced can help you better.


----------



## 5Kids (Feb 12, 2015)

I would treat with penicillin & lutalyse. In combination with Oxytocin (administered or naturally occurring) Lutalyse is the extra kick that is sometimes needed. It is a naturally occurring prostaglandin that causes a very intense contraction. You need a script for it, and there several contradictions to its use. It is readily absorbed through the skin and will cause intense contractions in you as well (made me defecate myself) , so be super careful. Pregnant women, or women who may soon become pregnant should never ever come into contact with this substance.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yes there is! Milk her! Milking/nursing releases oxytocin, naturally.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Frosty1 said:


> I have no oxytocin on hand. Is there anything I can use as a natural substitute? Should I try to tie something on it to give some weight?
> 
> Should I go ahead and start her on some Penicillin to prevent an infection?


Congrats!

Yes, tie something to it, like a wet washcloth - not heavy, just a little extra pull.

I would contact a vet if it's an option. The placenta should be out by now. The kids are milking, so she should have been stimulated to make natural oxytocin already. When the cervix closes, getting it out gets harder. The fact that it's starting to smell - would not hurt to call a vet.

You can give pen G, it's supposed to help the uterus "involute" but I don't think it helps expel the placenta. My rule on post-birth antibiotics is "if it smells, dose her."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

5Kids said:


> I would treat with penicillin & lutalyse. In combination with Oxytocin (administered or naturally occurring) Lutalyse is the extra kick that is sometimes needed. It is a naturally occurring prostaglandin that causes a very intense contraction. You need a script for it, and there several contradictions to its use. It is readily absorbed through the skin and will cause intense contractions in you as well (made me defecate myself) , so be super careful. Pregnant women, or women who may soon become pregnant should never ever come into contact with this substance.


I do not recommend using Lute at this point,it has been too many hours, if she is closed it will do more harm.

Give her a Bo-se shot and 2 vit E gel tabs, Selenium deficiency causes them to hold their afterbirth.

I agree milking, having the kids nurse and bumping her udder helps stimulate her as well.

Yes, start he on antibiotics if she is stinking.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I started the antibiotics, the kids have drunk, and she just had selenium/E gel the day before she kidded. It has moved some since this morning, so I think it is slowly coming out! 

I don't have Lute either, so that is not an option anyway. I will go check her again, and if it's not out I'll tie a cloth to it.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Update! I tied a wet washcloth to it and kept her standing/walking for about 30 minutes. She was very tired by the end, so I let her go back to resting. The babies drank again, and the placenta moved a lot. I had to retie the cloth because it had reached the ground.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That's great!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Placenta is still tied and still moving very slowly. Her temp is exactly normal, 102.6, so that's good. Gave her some red cell as well, to boost her iron.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good news to hear, keep up the great work.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, the placenta that was out broke off mostly, and she was thrilled. There was still a short membrane hanging from her, though, so I tied another cloth to it to encourage that to come out as well. She instantly got unhappy as soon as the weight was added. She is having contractions occasionally, trying to expel it.

Before I tied the new cloth on, she was happily eating grain etc., but afterward she lost interest. I think maybe the pain made her not want to eat? I'm incredibly worried, but she's still getting up and down just fine and is taking great care of the babies, so I'm really hoping she'll be okay. I was already planning on this being her last breeding year, and this is definitely cementing my resolve.

I gave her another dose of Penicillin, gave her some Probios with Vit. E and called a vet for some advice. Vet was only semi-helpful, and informed me that any temperature over 102 she considers a fever. Hm. This is the "goat vet" of the area. :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would flush her. I use 500cc sterile saline solution and add 3cc of Betadine.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I flush her by just squirting that mixture straight in? If I have no betadine, can I just use saline?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really need the Betadine. I use an intravenous tube. The end where the needle would be is the end you put in her as far as you can. Then you slip the other end over the top of the bottle and hold it up so gravity empties the bottle.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a doe years ago walk in front of me and by accident I stept on her placenta. It broken off. The vet said since she had already closed up to just give he Nexcel. Shoot is that how you spell it? Anyway she was fine, he said the Penn was not the right one for it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do not believe penicillin will work in this case. You need oxytetracyline. You can also do a flush with the oxytetracyline 

Honestly I would just take the towel off and let her feel more comfortable and continue antibiotics. I would take one day off an then switch to yhe oxytetracyline (LA 200 Duramycin biomycin)


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Good news!!! This morning, on the way to the milk stand, the cloth fell off, and once she was in the head catch I checked on her some more. I saw a small strand of membrane still there, so I gently put some pressure on it and it moved easily. A second later, I felt it separate from something and it came cleanly out. I think that was the last of it!  She's still very swollen, but is starting to swell down some. (After having her first triplets, I'm honestly not surprised at the swelling). She's eating hay well and her babies are doing great! I'm going to give her some more Probios and take another temp tonight, as well as continuing with the Pen. I hope it will be smooth sailing from here!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Update again - not so good news. This evening her temp is up to 104.2. Definitely a fever. I believe everything is out, and that she just has an infection from having that area so open and vulnerable. She ate her grain this evening and is very active. I had already given her her next dose of Pen before taking her temp. Should I wait until the morning for the LA200, or go ahead right now? What is the goat dosage for LA200??


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Found the dosage on a different thread - 1cc per 20#.

Any thoughts on whether I should wait or give it now? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There really is suppose to be time in between so not sure. Do you have Banamine? I would get some in her.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

No banamine. Will aspirin work?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it should but I have always used Banamine.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Give the aspirin - put cold pack, cold washcloth, frozen veggies at her pulse points (under arms, head,etc ) to help being her temp down - watch it doesn't go too low.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I went out to check her temp last night and her temp was down to 103.8. She was still alert and got up when I asked her to, and since the fever was going down I went ahead and let her have the fever to fight whatever infection she has going on. I'm heading out to check on her again now, and will update!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

This morning her temp is down to 103.3! 

She ate half of her grain, but lost interest after I gave her the next shot of Penicillin. I think she's mad at me. LOL

Still keeping an eye on her, her swelling is down dramatically and her babies are doing great. Her udder is slightly hard, so I think she's not letting down all of her milk. The milk looks and smells fine though, so I think we're clear on that front.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You might want to massage and milk out to be sure the udder doesn't get congested. Glad she is feeling better.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I just went out to check on her again, and her temp is down to 102.5!  She's definitely ready for me to be done taking it too. LOL I had to chase her around and finally tie her to get it done.

I can definitely do that. I got her babies up and they all drank, so that was good. If I milk her out though, will the babies have enough milk left? Will she refill quickly enough for them?

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She will refill just fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad things are better.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Update! This evening, her temp is back up to 103.6. She's extremely active still though, and was even trying to steal her neighbor's food. I gave her her next dose of Pen, and she ate all of her dinner too. Hm. :/ I'll check in again in the morning!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Was she hanging out in the sun or a heat lamp?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

It was extremely overcast all day, so no, no sun. She does have three warm babies she spent the day snuggling with though! And she was in her stall, so she didn't have much of anywhere to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, and so glad she is OK.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Temp is normal this morning, and she feels great! Thanks so much for all of the help, everyone!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow..just read through...glad she is doing well...


----------

